# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Ban von User

## Tom

Da sich die Mods Beschimpfungen und Untergriffe einiger User nicht länger gefallen lassen werden, wurde der User :nek.WildeWutz aka Schnatti gebannt !!
Ursprünglich war an eine 1 wöchige Nachdenkpause gedacht, da der User aber meinte die durch eine mehrmalige Registrierung zu umgehen wird er jetzt für längere Zeit diesem Forum fernbleiben.
Über eine Wiedereinstellung des Users kann nur der Betreiber dieses Forums entscheiden (Noox) .
Würde euch wirklich alle Bitten den Umgangston etwas umzustellen damit solche Aktionen nicht mehr notwendig werden!
Danke euch alle für euer Verständnis !

----------


## trauco

da is ma zwei wochen ned da und dann....

----------


## Tom

Dann hat man hoffentlich drüber nachgedacht wie man mit anderen Forumsusern umgeht !

----------


## exkremento

ich gehe mal davon aus, dass meine meinung diesbezüglich einen ähnlichen stellenwert, wie ein furz im wind haben dürfte, aber dennoch bin ich persönlich nicht unbedingt erfreut über diese "entscheidung"... womöglich ist mir da was wesentliches entgangen, habe jedoch nicht mal annähernd einen anlass bemerkt, der die notwendigkeit über den rauswurf von osswald beinhaltet hätte... ohne scheiss jetzt.. hat halt gerne gesagt, was er dachte, ohne dies zu beschönigen.. aber wirklich beleidigend war das ja nicht.. (finde ich persönlich..-da ich aber bekanntlich nicht das mass der dinge bin, und womöglich über eine differente betrachtunxweise verfüge, bzw überhaupt die ganze sache aus einem "anderen winkel" sehe wollte ich dennoch hinzufügen, dass es eigentlich grosse schade ist, denn auch wenn "osswald" womöglich ab und an angeeckt ist, finde ich war er desöfteren eine willkommene abwexlung im gegensatz zu vielen anderen usern (nicht dass ich missverstanden werde...-womöglich war er nicht jedem so sympatisch wie mir.. aber dennoch ist´s schade um ihn) ..ist jetzt natürlich kein weltuntergang das ganze, aber wenn ich schon "soviel zeit da herinnen verbringen darf" hoffe ich mich ebenso über sachen äussern zu dürfen, für die ich nicht allzuviel verständniss aufbringen kann...
-jetzt ohne scheiss tom... mach mir bitte den gefallen, nimm dir etwas zeit und erkläre mir bitte anhand konkreter beispiele, warum du den wutzinger hast bannen müssen... -ist ja nicht so, dass ich´s dir vorwerfen würde, nicht dass es falsch rüberkommt... ..ich würde einfach nur zu gerne wissen, ob die "gründe" die dich dazu bewegt haben, tatsächlich so "schwerwiegend" waren, bzw würde gerne wissen, ob ich imstande bin, diese zumindest ansatzweise nachvollziehen zu können... (aber wie gesagt..womöglich ist mir da was wesentliches entgangen, von dem ich nix weiss...) -daher wäre es nett, wenn du zumindest teilweise auf meine frage eingehen würdest.

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

mir ist irgendwie absolut nix aufgefallen weshalb es nötig war ihn zu bannen;liegt aber vielleicht auch daran,dass ich kurz im Urlaub war und hier wieder ordentlich gelöscht wurde

----------


## exkremento

sag mal trauco.. bist du irgendwie leicht zu unterhalten, oder ist es die verzweiflung, die dich zum lachen veranlasst..?

----------


## exkremento

> und hier wieder ordentlich gelöscht wurde


-eben nicht.. ausser ich bin komplett fertig, und kriege nicht mehr mit, was um mich herum passiert...

----------


## klamsi

warhscheinlich nur des falsche zeug gnommen....weist eh wie des dann is   

mfg

----------


## Tom

Ich wäre euch wirklich Dankbar wenn ihr diese Entscheidung hinnehmt wie sie ist ,könnt mir glauben das es genug Gründe dafür gab die ich hier aber nicht erörtern werde .
Es bringt auch nix darüber du diskutieren den die Entscheidung ist bereits gefallen und derzeit gibt es auch keinen Grund sie zu ändern .

----------


## exkremento

bist du deppert... da wird sich der tom aber freuen, wenn er sieht, wie du hier über ihn redest...

----------


## klamsi

hab ja eigentlich in trauco gmeint....würd mich doch nie an den tom draun....der is eindeutig a kaliber zu groß    

mfg

----------


## exkremento

ich wollte die sache ja auch nicht "breittreten", bzw da gross drum herum reden.. lediglich wollte ich nur den versuch starten, es ein wenig nachzuvollziehen zu versuchen... aber wie du meinst... finde ich dennoch sehr schade, dass das so ausgegangen ist, und hoffe das sich die sache wieder zum "positiven" wenden wird...
schönes wochenende

----------


## exkremento

> hab ja eigentlich in trauco gmeint.


  hehe und ich dachte, ich sei gemeint...wollte es nur "unauffällig" an den tom weitergeben

----------


## klamsi

wenn ichs mir so überlege könte ma des wahrscheinlich für alle  beschuldigten (missverständlich beschuldigten) anwenden...ich will jetzt aber nicht näher ausführen wie des jetzt gemeint ist...am schluss werd ich noch gebannt...wegen beamtenbeleidigung oder so.....auserdem wird des wohl jeder selbst schaffen es zu verstehen der über etwas humor und die nötige inteligenz verfügt  

mfg

----------


## Tom

Zumindest den Humor kann ich auf meine Person beziehen (den Rest müssen andere bewerten) .
Es ist im Board erst 2-3 mal vorgekommen das jemand Gebannt wurde und das sollte euch eigentlich genug antwort sein das es sich niemand hier zu leicht macht jemanden zu bannen .
Es ist einfach ein Maß erreicht was den Umgangston angeht der nicht mehr zu tollerieren ist und einige User nehmen sich sachen heraus die eben das Maß zu überlaufen gebracht haben .
NekWildewutz war eben der erste (und hoffentlich auch der letzte) den es getroffen hat .
Er ist nicht für immer gebannt ,aber mit seiner Zweitregistrierung hat er es nicht gerade leichter gemacht ihn wieder freizuschalten .
Sorry ich denk jeder hat es selbst in der Hand an diesem Forum teilzunehmen oder nicht ,es ist natürlich immer leichter andere dafür verantwortlich zu machen !

----------


## trauco

> sag mal trauco.. bist du irgendwie leicht zu unterhalten, oder ist es die verzweiflung, die dich zum lachen veranlasst..?


reinste verzweiflung  

na, i war jetzt a zwei wochen vom pc getrennt, und hab mir auch dacht, dass ein fred gelöscht worden is in dems ziemlich zur sache gangen is...
muss scho was besonderes gwesen sein, weil da nek is shco lang dabei und i check ned warums auf amal nemma gangen is...

beim rk hab ichs verstanden  

naja, werma sehn...

aja, und ich nehm keine drogen   

grüße sven

----------


## mafa

wenn jemand permanent nervt und stört ists ja wohl wurscht wie lang man dabei ist, irgendwann muss man aktionen setzen die eventuell auch andere zum nachdenken anregen.das niveau ist leider meiner ansicht nach im letzten jahr ziemlich gesunken, da ist jede aktion um es wieder etwas zu heben willkommen

----------


## pagey

grad wenn einer lang dabei is und eigentlich über die ganze dauer nur müll von sich gibt wirds zeit dass mal was passiert....wie da tom scho sagt..es muss sich scho einiges ansammeln bis mal jemand wirklich gebanned wird, des passiert ned oft und auch ned einfach so....müll reden is ja keine seltenheit und bis zu einer gewissen menge auch ned schlimm aber wenn ma dann auch noch sämtliche leute anpisst und rumschimpft is es halt zviel...

----------


## exkremento

> das niveau ist leider meiner ansicht nach im letzten jahr ziemlich gesunken, da ist jede aktion um es wieder etwas zu heben willkommen


wenn du so nett wärst lieber martin.. könntest du mir vielleicht ein paar konkrete beispiele nennen, warum deiner meinung nach das niveau ausgerechnet im letzten jahr gesunken ist? ...nicht dass du das falsch verstehst... ich kann´s nur überhauptnicht nachvollziehen, daher meine bitte..

----------


## mafa

werd jetzt nicht anfangen textpassagen zu suchen, aber in meinen augen wird von vielen leuten nur mehr müll gepostet und wenns dann einmal gelöscht wird geht das geheule los,
mods werden beschimpft usw...
es kriegen sich mehr leute in die haare, viele leut bringen übehaupt nix produktives mehr raus usw.....

das board is größer geworden, und es is klar je mehr user aktiv sind desto mehr leut sind dabei die einem auf die nerven gehen und meiner meinung nach das niveau senken.

will ja nix schwarzreden, aber wenn du mich fragst meine aussage zu begründen fühl ich mich gezwungen etwas zu übertreiben 


aber tatsache ist das man net jede entscheidung der mods anfechten muss, weil eben dieses herumgeheule geht mir am meisten auf die nerven

----------


## dolcho

ich begrüsse diese Aktion

----------


## exkremento

aha.. gut.. so habe ich das noch nicht betrachtet, bzw bin ich wahrscheinlich zu gleichgültig, um es aus dieser perspektive zu betrachten.. andererseits hege ich den verdacht, dass du ein wenig dramatisierst, aber du hast ja selber gesagt, dass du nen leichten drang zum übertreiben verspürt hast, von dem her eigentlich auch nicht erwähnenswert..

der folgende satz störte mich nur ein wenig, da ich mich irgendwie angesprochen fühle...   


> aber tatsache ist das man net jede entscheidung der mods anfechten muss, weil eben dieses herumgeheule geht mir am meisten auf die nerven


  ...weiss aber auch nicht so recht warum eigentlich, da es mir mittlerweile relativ egal ist, was gelöscht wird und was nicht.... man gewöhnt sich ohnehin an alles...
dennoch verspüre ich den drang mich mitzuteilen, wenn ich das gefühl habe, etwas zu beobachten, was in meinen augen nicht richtig ist... (sowie im falle osswald) in solchen fällen kann ich dann unmöglich stillschweigend drüberhinwegsehen...wäre irgendwie gegen meine "natur" ...im übrigen finde ich es wirklich traurig, dass viele so "schlecht" über diesen menschen denken, ohne jetz sentimental zu werden... denn wie zb packy meinte, er hätte jahrelang durchgehend nur stuss von sich gegeben kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen... (auch wenn der grund hierfür darin liegen möge, dass ich ein stumpfer spacko bin, und mir der scheiss vom osswald nur deswegen so "klug" erschien )
...ich scheiss jetzt drauf, lanxam tue ich mir schon schwer mich richtig zu konzentrieren, und somit befürchte ich nen scheiss zu labern, der womöglich falsch aufgefasst wird..  sollte es überhaupt wen sowas wie interessieren.. was ich da für´n fuck in die tastatur hämmere.. ...werd jetzt besser mein maul halten.. für diskussionen bin ich momentan ohnehin viel zu lasch...

----------


## mafa

nicht das du mich falsch verstehst, ich bin nicht das meinung das man eine entscheidung eines mods nicht kommentieren darf und immer als richtig zu akzeptieren hat, viel mehr möcht ich ein konkretes beispiel nennen:

ein allen bekannter user (nicht der wutz) schreibt im vollsuff irgend einen schwachsinn, is am nächsten abend wieder nüchtern und eröffnet einen thread indem er mods beschimpft, warum sein ach so geistreiches thema gelöscht wurde.
und solches ist von einigen usern gekommen.
sowas geht mir auf die nerven

----------


## Old Anonym

So ich hoffe das ich wenigstens anonym posten kann, ich werds mal kurz probieren bevor ich hier einen roman von mir gebe.

----------


## georg

Lieber wutzi, wenn du dich sinnvoll aufregen willst, dann rufe beim ORF an, und frage die dort wieso am zweiten Tag der EU-Präsidentschaft während der besten Sendezeit ein Rechtsaußen 6 Minuten lang Werbung für ein EU-feindliches Volksbegehren machen darf.

Das wäre mal sinnvoll, aber hier im Board wegen so einen Scheißdreck auch nur eine Minute zu verschwenden ist sinnlos.. So, die Sekunden waren schon zuviel, abschicken und tschuüß thread. So sinnlos dieser Müll hier.

----------


## Old Anonym

Wenn du gebannt bist kannst (darfst) du auch nicht anonym posten .
Solltest du es trozdem tun so darfst du dich nicht wundern wenn du auch gebannt bleibst .
Es gibt genug mittel und wege dich vom Forum fernzuhalten ,ich hoffe das es nicht notwendig wird und du deine Sperre abwartest .

----------


## georg

Können schon unter bestimmten Umständen, aber nicht sinnvoll, weil es sowieso nur noch wenige Leute gibt die für das Posten von Anonymen sind. Sollte der Blödsinn der Anonymen Überhand nehmen, dann wird das sicherlich abgedreht. Derzeit kann ein gebanter wenn er noch Resthirn übrig hat, das anonym Posten benützen um sich öffentlich zu entschuldigen was in diesem Falle - und nicht nur in diesem - angebracht wäre.

----------


## Old Anonym

so meine herren.

Ich möchte hier nur einwas klar stellen, da ja anscheinend der übertreibung gerne etwas grösseren raum gelassen wird.

Ich habe mich noch nie über irgendwelche gelöschten sachen aufgeregt, geschweige denn irgendeinen PM scheiss an mods geschickt wo drin steht "wein wein warum hast du das gemacht" und ihm ausführlich erklätk das ich mich diskriminiert fühle.
Wie dem auch sei, fakt ist sehr geehrter herr Tom das sie hier - nur weil sie ganz genau wissen das die anführung meiner beleidigenden beispiele hier nur einen lachkrampft verursachen würden- darauf verzichten auch nur ein einzigen auszug aus unserem wahrlich oft betriebenem schriftverkehrt hinzustellen.

Ich muss gestehen, das es überhaupt nicht in meinem interesse liegt oder je lag hier gebannt zu werden. desweiteren möchte ich mich starz davon distanzieren hier nur scheisse geschrieben zu haben! Beleidigend von verbaler form war ich in diesem forum seeeeehr selten, meiner meinung (die aber eh nicht zählt nie). ich hab mich im vergleich mit anderen (vergleiche stinken) sogar recht gut gehalten. ich erstelle keine total bescheuerten threads usw. desweiteren habe ich meinen schriftverkehr im ltzten halben jahr drastisch gesenkt, weswegen ich nicht verstehen kann warum hier jeder mit " der nervt nur " kommt.

So genug der schweinerreien, rechtfertiggen darf ich mich sowieso nicht..aber das ist natürlich nur in meinem empfinden so lool hier geht alles sauber zu.
Das dieser Schnatti nicht ich war/bin konnte ich ja nichtmal ansatzweise nachweisen...nein, wurde gleich wieder auf munteren vermutungen drauf losgebannt. 
Wenn ich wirklich eine so riesige gefahr für das forum bin, dann tuts mir wirklich ausserordentlich leid, jetz ohne scheiss das ist nicht meine absicht.

aber jetzt genug, entbannt werd ich eh nie mehr weil ich ja soo ein böser junge bin der den tom mit "opa" sowas von schwer beleidigt hat das chance auf rehabilitierung unmöglich erscheint.

und @ tom...der einzige der aggressiv (ich kann es nur immer wieder sagen) war, warst du... nicht ich, lasse es mir nicht bieten völlig korrekte aussagen gestützt auf das wissen eines statikers als totale scheisse hinstellen zu lassen.

----------


## Old Anonym

mhhh
irgendwie habe ich das gefühl das das jetzt wieder alles falsch rüberkam.

ich bin mir zwar nicht bewusst, das meine schreibweise und die beleidigungen die ich im affekt an den tom gerichtet haben, so schwerwiegend sind..aber dennoch möchte ich hier nochmal in aller deutlichkeit unterstreichen das mir der sinn nach einem dauerhaften bann nicht steht.
es sei denn ihr glaubt wirklich ein ich ein total hirnloser nicht mehr zu rettender spast bin (Was ihr wahrscheinlich eh tut)

aber naja im nachhinein gesehen wäre es wohl doch besser gewesen meine imposante ader einzufahren und klein bei zu geben. jetz um der schwulheit noch eine chance zu geben! das tut mia wirklich nich sonderlich gefallen, ich würd mich über ein wenig güte der weisen männer freuen.

----------


## Tom

Das hilft dir natürlich sehr hier wieder in registrierter Form zu schreiben .
Wenn du der Meinung bist ich alleine habe die Entscheidung getroffen dich zu bannen dann bist du naiv ,es gibt ein Unterforum in dem die Mods miteinander kommunizieren können und es gab keinen einzigen der gegen einen Ban war gegen dich .
Ich habe und werde mich dir gegenüber nicht rechtfertigen und wenn du weiter der Meinung bist ungerecht behandelt worden zu sein so liegt es dir frei dies mitzuteilen ,erwarte aber nicht das du damit etwas erreichst .
Dein Ban wäre übrigents gestern beendet gewesen da du es aber vorgezogen hast deine Sperre zu umgehen wird sie um zwei weitere Wochen erweitert .
Wenn du in dieser Zeit auch weiterhin meinst dich mitteilen zu müssen dann würde ich dir den Mailweg empfehlen da sich deine Sperre sonst um weiter Woche verlängert .
Benütze dein Gehirn und lass die Zeit vergehen dann hast du die Chance es liegt ganz alleine an dir .
Ich werde deinen Eintrag jetzt auch nicht löschen aber du solltest dir überlegen ob du weiterpostest .

----------


## exkremento

> Lieber wutzi, wenn du dich sinnvoll aufregen willst, dann rufe beim ORF an, und frage die dort wieso am zweiten Tag der EU-Präsidentschaft während der besten Sendezeit ein Rechtsaußen 6 Minuten lang Werbung für ein EU-feindliches Volksbegehren machen darf.


geh bitte georg musst du mich jetzt mit so nem abstrakten kram irritieren... ...der hund is zach.. bin komplett am sack, und du konfrontierst mich da mit 6minütigen anti-eu werbungen, die mir sowas von egal sind, wie die ganzen anderen vokabeln, die du damit in verbindung gebracht hast... ...ausserdem tue ich mich nicht aufregen, oder meine zeit hier für sinnlose angelegenheiten "vergeuden" sondern hab lediglich was loswerden wollen, was mir am herzen lag... das ist alles..-musst mich ja nicht gleich mit sätzen bombardieren, derren bedeutung mir aufgrund des mangelnden bzw überhauptnicht vorhandenen interesses immer im verborgenen bleiben werden...
hey... ich kritisiere niemanden, ich reg mich nicht auf, ich möchte nix ändern, mir lag da nur ne kleinigkeit auf der zunge, die ich meinen zeitgenossen mitteilen wollte.. das war´s nicht mehr nicht weniger...echt kein grund um hier in aufruhr zu geraten..  ok?

----------


## Joker

> mir lag da nur ne kleinigkeit auf der zunge, die ich meinen zeitgenossen mitteilen wollte..


die liegt dir nicht selten auf der zunge!
meiner meinung nach ist ein ban eines users temporär, soll aber gleichzeitig auch für andere vorwarnend sein.

ich finde auch dass im letzten jahr das niveau stark zurückging und sich viele user, die eigentlich das know-how hätten, entweder gar nicht mehr oder nur noch sporadisch im forum sind oder einfach keine lust haben zu antworten. (das kann viele gründe haben).

"masse statt klasse" ist nicht umsonst entstanden, aber die ausführlichen, informativen und sinnvollen posts die früher geschrieben wurden gibt es mittlerweile nur noch von 3-4 usern...

----------


## baxstar

finde nicht, dass das niveau letztes jahr stark zurückging. ganz im gegenteil! habe letztes jahr viel mehr interessante und informative threads gesehen als die jahre davor! es gibt meiner meinung nach jetzt auch mehr die plan vom theoretischen zeugs haben als früher! wen gabs denn bitte früher außern georg und n bob? und is des forum echt nur da um technisches wissen auszutauschen und vielleicht renntermine anzugeben? dann find ichs nämlich ziemlich schade! für mich is des forum viel eher ein ort wo ich mich mit vielen mehr oder weniger gleichgesinnten unterhalten kann und auch um über manchen schwachsinn zu plaudern, jedenfalls mei gaudi dabei hab. und da kommts nunmal zu der ein oder anderen meinungsverschiedenheit und kann vielleicht auch mal bissl ausarten wenns persönlich wird... aber so is das nunmal wenn sich menschen unterhalten... dann wird halt mal gestritten... mein gott! sinkt damit gleich das niveau und man muss user bannen um dieses wieder anzuheben? ich weis ja nicht... 
naja... früher war ja eh alles besser! dann hauts halt am besten eh alle raus die keine produktiven beiträge leisten und machts euer kleines forum mit paar schlauen theoretikern die das nötige fachwissen mitbringen und paar tollen racern die alle wichtigen termine liefern und die anderen dürfen dann nur mitlesen oder neue fragen in den raum werfen und vielleicht noch im online-bier thread mit euch auf das hohe forumsniveau anstoßen! mehr braucht des forum ja dann net.... dann hättet ihr doch das was ihr wollt! und der rest nervt ja eh nur und stört!
ich hab lieber ein paar leute die "aus der reihe tanzen", als diese ständigen selben themen die doch eh nur langweiln, weil sie schon x mal da waren, denn diese user beleben das forum meiner meinung nach und bringen bisschen schwung in das geschehen.
naja.... hab etz kein bock mehr, noch mehr daher zu labern... intressiert wahrscheinlich eh keinen bzw wirds missverstanden. aber vielleicht habens ja paar gecheckt was ich meine...
finds jedenfalls schade, dass der wutz gebannt wurde, da ich einfach keinen grund sehe.... und dass er leute angeblich (ich weis es ja nicht) sooo beleidigt hat, dass er gleich gebannt werden muss, glaub ich etz einfach mal nicht... nehmts halt net alles so ernst was er schreibt! er will doch nur spieln!  und er hat meiner meinung nach genug produktive beiträge und nicht nur stuss von sich gegeben...
will mich da aber auch garnicht in die entscheidung einmischen oder sie anfechten.... wollte einfach nur mal meine meinung loswerden... 
wie dem auch sei! hauts euch rein und gute nacht!

----------


## Tom

> vielleicht auch mal bissl ausarten wenns persönlich wird... aber so is das nunmal wenn sich menschen unterhalten... dann wird halt mal gestritten... mein gott!


Genau das ist halt nicht so wenn sich  *Menschen*  unterhalten ,scheinbar hast du da was verwechselt. 
Ich gehe nicht davon aus das du dir alle Beiträge hier durchliest die den ganzen Tag so geschrieben werden und ich gehe auch nicht davon aus das du weißt was wir nur an einem Tag oft löschen müssen (mit betonung auf müssen) 
Eine Meinung ist gut aber du solltest sie auch belegen sonst wird sie unglaubwürdig . 
Du kannst über alles (fast) alles schreiben im Forum und niemand wird die wegen dem bannen ,nur sollte dir im klaren sein das es Regeln gibt und die haben wir einzuhalten (und bei Bedarf auch durchzusetzen) !
Es gibt einen Begriff der sich " Netiquette " nennt ,er dient dazu den Umgang zwischen Usern in einem Forum zu Regeln .
Leider wird eben diese Netiquette nicht mehr alzuoft angewendet wenn es um so wichtige Themen geht wie hier.
  <pre>   naja... früher war ja eh alles besser!</pre>  
Das Unterschreibe ich sofort ,es ist so !!
Es ist mir bewußt das je mehr User ein Forum bekommt es auch zu mehr Problemen kommen kann (und wird) ,doch hier sind eben die Betreiber und Moderatoren gefragt das die Probleme nicht überhand nehmen (was wir auch tun) !
Wirklich stören daran tun sich meistens nur Leute die sich in ihrer Ehre angegriffen fühlen oder keine Umgangsformen beherschen (leider sehr häufig heute der Fall) ,der Rest der User  hat keine Probleme damit und ist mit Sicherheit eher froh über das was hier geschieht . 
Solltest du der Meinung sein Mods sind unnötig so steht es dir frei Noox ein PM zu schreiben und ihm das vorzuschlagen ,ich denke er ist für alles offen .

----------


## georg

@Cowboy03: Als "Außenstehender" hast du im Großen und ganzen recht. ABER: Du bekommst nicht mit, was alles gelöscht wird. Du bekommst die netten PM´s diverser Patienten nicht, wenn diesen Leuten irgendetwas nicht paßt.

Es ist leider notwendig ab und zu jemanden auf die Finger zu klopfen. Wenn das nix nützt, muß man diesen Leuten eine Nachdenkpause verschaffen.

Niveau zurückgegangen. Hm, ja eigentlich schon. Absolut gesehen nicht, aber der Anteil aller Posts ist gestiegen und die guten Sachen bleiben gleich und gehen daher mehr unter.

----------


## exkremento

> Du bekommst die netten PM´s diverser Patienten nicht, wenn diesen Leuten irgendetwas nicht paßt.


diese könnten umgehend an mich weitergeleitet werden, sollte das bedürfnis danach bestehen... -ich würde es als eine "herausforderung" ansehen, diese angelegenheiten klären zu dürfen  ,und somit den motz eine kleine last von den schultern nehmen..  ...aber wie gesagt.. ist nur´n weiter unbedeutender vorschlag von mir..

----------


## Tom

Also meine kannst gerne haben

----------


## exkremento

ohne scheiss jetzt.. war echt mein ernst.. bin ja ein sozialer mensch... helfe immer oft und gern!

----------


## baxstar

> Genau das ist halt nicht so wenn sich Menschen unterhalten ,scheinbar hast du da was verwechselt.


so? was soll ich denn da bitte verwechselt haben? streitest du dich nie? ohne streiten ist die beziehung zwischen zwei menschen doch nur halb so schön!

und doch, ich lese alle beiträge die hier den ganzen tag geschrieben werden und auch oft die, die dann später gelöscht werden! natürlich kommt es auch dazu, dass ich mal einen eintrag nicht zu sehen bekomme, da er vorher gelöscht wurde. aber das meiste bekomme ich sehr wohl mit. würde sogar behaupten, dass ich hier mehr mitlese als du und mir vorallem auch mehr gedanken drüber mache! ob das jetzt sinnvoll ist meine zeit damit zu "verschwenden", weis ich jetzt auch nicht, aber es ist auf alle fälle ein angenehmer zeitvertreib!




> Eine Meinung ist gut aber du solltest sie auch belegen sonst wird sie unglaubwürdig


wo belege ich denn deiner meinung nach meine meinung nicht?
mit meiner meinung erkläre ich einfach mein persönliches empfinden und die einschätzung bestimmter user durch jahre langes beobachten.

mir ist auch klar, dass man sich an regeln halten muss! finds aber immer wieder schade wenn - meiner meinung nach - interessante diskussionen gelöscht werden, nur weil sie nichts mehr mit dem ursprünglichen thema zu tun haben. und wenn sich dabei zwei user bissl zanken (solange jetzt nicht zu krasse beschimpfungen fallen).... ist doch nichts dabei oder wirft das etwa wirklich so ein schlechtes licht auf hannes' forum? hab schon des öfteren threads gelesen, in denen sich auch moderatoren nicht richtig nach §soundso der FAQs gestritten haben, jedoch wurden diese dann seltsamerweise nicht gelöscht!




> naja... früher war ja eh alles besser!
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Das Unterschreibe ich sofort ,es ist so !!


  Das war mir so klar, dass des jetzt kommt, ...opa!  (net gleich bös sein  )


Und nein, ich habe nie behauptet mods seien unnötig! mir ist sehr wohl bewusst, dass sie eine sehr wichtige rolle hier spielen, eben um dieses, auch meiner meinung nach, wichtige niveau hier zu halten! doch manchmal, so scheint es mir, ist es der fall, dass sie zu gleichgültig und unüberlegt handeln! und komm mir jetzt nicht, dass es ja sooo viel arbeit sei, sich mal kurz zeit zu nehmen bevor man etwas löscht! bisschen aufmerksamer lesen und dann sieht man vielleicht auch mal, dass es manchmal(!!!) garnicht so dumm ist was da geschrieben wird.

@georg: das ist natürlich klar, dass ich nicht mitbekomme was so über PM alles abgeht... da kann ich jetzt auch nichts dagegen sagen. aber z.B. beim wutz kann ichs mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass er da plötzlich so abgeht und die mods wüst beschimpft... wenn ihr das jedoch sagt, muss und werde ich es euch auch glauben!
ihr braucht euch ja auch keines falls über eure entscheidungen rechtfertigen! darum gehts mir ja nicht und will ich auch garnicht! finde die "wieso-wurde-mein-thread-gelöscht? "-threads und PMs mit selbigen inhalt auch vollkommen sinnlos! wenns weg ist, ists ja eh weg und wird sicher nicht wiederkommen!

wünsch mir nur, dass sich die mods ihre entscheidungen vielleicht ein kleines bissal besser überlegen. und wenn sie kein bock drauf haben, is mir des auch wurscht! meinetwegen kanns genauso weitergehn wie's ist! bin ja eh voll und ganz glücklich mitm board!
so... genug geschrieben glaub ich.... ich geh etz radfahrn! (hab ja nochn HT)  


PS: und wehe ich hab etz gleich noch ein sterndal weniger!

----------


## georg

@wutzi: Also, wenn ich noch Mod wäre, könntest du alle haben!  Ernsthaft!
Das wär´ cool. rotzi übernimmt sämtliche Beschwerden das Board betreffend.  Die 1% Berechtigen sortiert er aus und leitet weiter, 99% beantowrtet er wie es sich gehört.. ganz ohne Modzurückhaltung. 

@cowboy03:




> das ist natürlich klar, dass ich nicht mitbekomme was so über PM alles abgeht..


Geht nicht um PM´s. Was sich da alles im Mistkübel tummelt von diversen Leuten was halt so schnell gelöscht wird, daß es gradmal 5 User mitbekommen.. um das gehts eigentlich. PM´s könnte man ja ignorieren oder abschalten.




> wünsch mir nur, dass sich die mods ihre entscheidungen vielleicht ein kleines bissal besser überlegen.


Darum gehts mir ja. Es gibt glaube ich kaum ein Forum wo intern so lange über Maßnahmen diskutiert wird wie dieses.
Wirklich.

Ich mein, wenn du anderstwo reinschaust hast meist 2 Extreme: Entweder befetzt man sich aus Blut oder man wird gebant, wenn man die Nase schief gehalten hat.  Extrem formuliert. 

Gut ja, manchmal kann das Löschen zu voreilig passieren. Aber meine Güte, wennst was wirklich wichtiges war, kann noxx das im Übrigen wiederherstellen. Und sonst, scheiz drauf.

----------


## baxstar

na ok, wenns wirgli so schnell geht dann kanns schon sein, dass ich so manches nicht mitbekomme.... obwohl ich doch viel (zu viel) hier rumhänge....

treib mich nie in anderen foren rum, deswegen kann ich da etz eh nix vergleichen, aber glaub ich dir schon.

wie gesagt, finds eh gut wie die mods ihre aufgabe bewältigen... nur is es halt MANCHMAL AB UND ZU a BISSERL schad, wenns halt grad so spaß macht und plötzlich is alles weg. aber dann kann mans im notfall eh per PM weiter ausdiskutiern... meist is aber eh drauf gschissn, da hast recht!

etz geh ich aber wirklich endlich radl fahrn!

----------


## Old Anonym

> Wenn du der Meinung bist ich alleine habe die Entscheidung getroffen dich zu bannen dann bist du naiv


natürlich bin ich naiv, was denkst du denn. Aber dessen bin ich mir schon bewusst, dass keiner der mods was dagegen hätte bzw glücklich wär mich hier wegzuhaben. Aber wo wäre da der spass 




> "masse statt klasse" ist nicht umsonst entstanden, aber die ausführlichen, informativen und sinnvollen posts die früher geschrieben wurden gibt es mittlerweile nur noch von 3-4 usern...


magst nicht neu, "meister der übertreibung" heissen? 4 user soso, das heisst die hälfte der mods labert wie der rest des forums den ganzen tag nur müll. Gut zu wissen 




> Eine Meinung ist gut aber du solltest sie auch belegen sonst wird sie unglaubwürdig


Nun seine meinung wird ohne beispiele unglaubwürdig...eure aber nicht, soviel zur gleichberechtigung. Ich mein,ohne scheiss das geht mir am arsch vorbei, ob ihr euch jetz wohl dabei fühlt oder nicht anderen "überlegen zu sein". ich habe kein problem mit "audoridät" oda wie man das schreibt, aber gleiches für alle .




> Wirklich stören daran tun sich meistens nur Leute die sich in ihrer Ehre angegriffen fühlen oder keine Umgangsformen beherschen (leider sehr häufig heute der Fall)


Ich bin wahrlich der letze der sich in seiner "ehre" - die ich im übrigen nichtmal besitze, schon allein weil ich mich deutscher schimpfen muss- angegriffen fühlt wenn irgendwas gelöscht wird, erstrecht werde ich keine wutentbrannten PMs mit wüsten beleidigungen schicken.Ich will und kann mir gar nicht vorstellen wie dumm und ignorant und leicht reizbar hier manche sind, das sie dann so verbal ausfallend werden müssen und dies dann auch noch einem mod gegenübern,der ja hier sowas wie die vaterperson ist.




> Es ist leider notwendig ab und zu jemanden auf die Finger zu klopfen. Wenn das nix nützt, muß man diesen Leuten eine Nachdenkpause verschaffen.


Nun ich will ja nicht meckern, oder hier anprangern das ich falsch behandelt wurde, jedoch habe ich nie etwas von fingerklopfen gemerkt. habe lediglich eine nette (eher nicht) PM bekommen, auf diese ich völlig gelassen reagiert habe, bekommen. dann ban...also das nenne ich nicht umbedingt n gutes mittel um jemanden zur vernunft zu bringen.




> aber z.B. beim wutz kann ichs mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass er da plötzlich so abgeht und die mods wüst beschimpft...


netta bub  legst die hand für einen abgefackten drogentoten ins feuer, aber wo du recht hast hast du leider recht. ich kann mich nun wirklich nicht erinnern, wann ich hier jemals irgendwen mit halbstarken kraftausdrücken beleidigt habe. das wäre gar nicht meine art, denn wer beleidigt hat schon verloren...macht viel mehr spass sich über so opfer lustig zu machen die meinen einen schwer getroffen zu haben.

wie dem auch sei, ich find mich ja damit ab..is jetz auch kein weltuntergang das ich gebannt bin, juckt eh kein schwein 
trotzdem will mir die sache nicht einläuchten warum das jetz alles so fix gegangen ist, bzw was ich denn überhaupt für einen anlass gegeben habe?

Ich weiss nur das ich opa sagte, und stfu das waren glaub ich meine einzigen beiden "assi schweren beleidigungen die ich gebracht habe" aber passt schonn, das würde auch für einen ban reiche...is ja immernich nich irgendwer  bin die wutz hähäää

so schönen tag noch, da wird sich eh keiner melden und dazu stellung nehmen, weils dann nämlich garnich mehr so aussieht als ob ich der ober bösewicht bin. ohhh wie schade

----------


## • 26Zoll.com •

> wie dem auch sei, ich find mich ja damit ab..is jetz auch kein weltuntergang das ich gebannt bin, juckt eh kein schwein


 


> so schönen tag noch, da wird sich eh keiner melden und dazu stellung nehmen, weils dann nämlich garnich mehr so aussieht als ob ich der ober bösewicht bin. ohhh wie schade


Ganz ehrlich: ich bin auf das äusserste entzückt, dass du nimmer am Board bist! Ich für meinen Teil weine dir keine Träne nach und ich denke da geht es einigen genauso. 
Wenns nach mir ging wärs ein ban auf Lebenszeit...einfach so...aber leider hab i ja nix zu sagen.
Und auch noch einen schönen Tag!

----------


## Old Anonym

Tom schrieb: 



> Re: User dirtfucker  [re: Streetbiker]
>     2003-12-29 07:55 	
> 
> Bin keiner der für Ausschluß eines Mitglieds dieser Community ist denn ich kannte den Typen garnet aber nachdem ich Streit schlichten wollte und im mal ein PM gschickt hab bekam ich außer wüssten Beschimpfungen nix zurück !
> Irgentwann platzt einen halt auch der Kragen egal wie Gutmüdig man ist !


sooowas aus ihrem mund, herr H.

------
ich find, ohne mich das das board eindeutig mehr niveau...und das ist schade, denn je höher das ross, destso schmerzhafter der fall.

----------


## Tom

Und soll ich jetzt lachen darüber ??

----------


## Old Anonym

Drüber nachdenken wäre doch schonmal ein anfang.

Oder, wenn dir langweilig ist...ein bissl mein beitrag oben kommentieren.  

hachja  wie gut das ich nicht so ein leicht reizbarer nachtragender mensch bin.

----------


## JackTheRipper

ähm...@feuerlocke: was soll denn dein avatar darstellen wenn ich fragen darf.  irgendwie werd ich draus ned schlau

----------


## Old Anonym

eieieiei

clockwork orange - der film  des is aba ne bildungslücke mein froind, aber wir wollen hier mal nicht spammen

----------


## exkremento

wollte in etwa das gleiche schreiben... schande über dich jakob!

----------


## BoB

> ähm...@feuerlocke: was soll denn dein avatar darstellen wenn ich fragen darf. irgendwie werd ich draus ned schlau


also das is jetzt aber wirklich peinlich....diese heutige jugend... tststs 

na gut, es wird wieder zeit für etwas ultra-brutalität...und einen milchshake.

----------


## Tom

Ich werd dich noch wem anderen hier noch kommentieren (weils zu nichts führt) !

----------


## JackTheRipper

ok, da hab ich wohl wirklich was verpasst 

ich schäme mich!

werd diese lücke baldigst füllen

----------


## Old Anonym

hast du es denn schon jemals probiert?
Ich bitte dich,auch wenn dus nicht glauben magst, selbst ich kann ein gewisses niveau (wenn ich mag) halten und bin in der lage eine diskussion zu führen. Du winkst immer sofort ab, was hat man denn da für chancen.

Ich versuche nur zu verstehen, was ich im endeffekt getan hab, das es zu diesem - euch sicher allen seeehr schwer gefallenem und lang überdachtem- entschlüss kam. 
Ich versteh nicht wie man so penetrant verweigert nachtsicht zu zeigen, bzw den wille der besserung im keim zu ersticken.
Ich würde mich auch mit einer pm zufrieden geben, welche du aber wahrscheinlich "weils ja eh nix bringt" schreibst. 

@jack...schau dir erst die englische version an , wenn du was nicht verstehst (Was eigentlich nicht passieren kann) kanst dir ja uhrwerk orange irgendwo organisieren.

----------


## • 26Zoll.com •

Hab i zuerst ganz vergessen., dass mir da ja kein falscher Eindruck entsteht bzw. da wutz sich  als was Besonderes fühlt: 
Ich würde der ban-liste noch viele Namen hinzufügen.

Ich selber beteilige mich rege an einem sehr lokalem Forum, wo es wesentlich "strenger"  zugeht. Da gibts ne Art Probezeit und es wird seitens des Users  auch einiges an Aktivität bzw. Umgangsformen erwartet. Wem dem nicht so ist...Rausschmiss.

Aber man kann halt ned alles haben...ausserdem sind Meinungen wie Arschlöcher ... jeder hat eins...

----------


## JackTheRipper

werd i machn. i find übrigens ned dasd gabanned ghörst! allerdings weiß i a ned was vorgefallen is und i möcht mi da gar ned zu viel einmischen.

----------


## baxstar

> ...ausserdem sind Meinungen wie Arschlöcher ... jeder hat eins...


ignorantes *********! 

(       )  

(find wahrscheinlich nur ich witzig  )

----------


## • 26Zoll.com •

Naja...witzig find ich es ned 
Hab halt a andere Art von Humor...

Aber da unsere meinungen zu diesem Thema dermassen auseinander klaffen kann ich dich durchaus verstehen.

Ausserdem ham mich Meinungen von Fremden zu meiner Person eh noch nie interessiert

----------


## exkremento

> Ausserdem ham mich Meinungen von Fremden zu meiner Person eh noch nie interessiert


-mich schon.. erzähl mal locke.. wer gehört noch raus, deiner meinung nach? ..nicht das ich mir jetzt darüber den kopf zerbrechen würde, wen der locke nur um himmels willen meinen könnte, aber dennoch würde mich das brennend interessieren..
erzähl mal... (falls es jetzt nicht allzu indiskret wäre...)

----------


## mafa

> Drüber nachdenken wäre doch schonmal ein anfang.


das gilt ja wohl in erster linie für dich

warum war niemand dagegen das du gebannt wurdest?
warum freuen sich viele darüber?

so rein aus lust und laune ist das bestimmt nicht geschehen, sondern, um dir zu zeigen das du was falsch machst und um dir einen denkanstoß zu geben.
was du jetzt machst ist ahnungslos herumtun und dir keine gedanken zu machen warum du vielen auf die nerven gegangen bist
echt gute einstellung, selbst bestraft werden und bei den andren suchen  




> Re: User dirtfucker [re: Streetbiker]
> 2003-12-29 07:55
> 
> Bin keiner der für Ausschluß eines Mitglieds dieser Community ist denn ich kannte den Typen garnet aber nachdem ich Streit schlichten wollte und im mal ein PM gschickt hab bekam ich außer wüssten Beschimpfungen nix zurück !
> Irgentwann platzt einen halt auch der Kragen egal wie Gutmüdig man ist !


was willst jetzt damit sagen?
der typ war ja wohl der größte idiot!
keine 3 sätze ohne jemanden aufs persönlichste zu beleidigen und zu beschimpfen.
hab noch einige mails und pm´s von dem vogel
was willst jetzt damit sagen?
das er zu unrecht gebannt wurde?
dann bist ja in bester gesellschaft

----------


## Konfusius

word!     

oder es liegt wirklich an der regierung, wer weiß...

----------


## JackTheRipper

eh kloa, de grazer san wieda einer meinung   

i muss ehrlich sogn, i bin froh das i ka mod bin. des wär ma zu stressig. und ma is dauernd da trottl. is sicha ka leichte aufgabe und oftmals eben a schwierige gratwanderung.

----------


## exkremento

> so rein aus lust und laune ist das bestimmt nicht geschehen, sondern, um dir zu zeigen das du was falsch machst und um dir einen denkanstoß zu geben.


-dass er was falsch gemacht hat, das wird nun wirklich zum wiederholten male erläutert.. aber ebenso oft stellen sich gleichzeitig die fragen nach dem "was"? -und diese werden sich noch öfter stellen denke ich (nicht von mir jetzt, man hat sehr wohl bemerkt, dass es andere user auch gibt, die sich ihren kopf wegen der sache machen, aber ebenso nicht auf einen wirklich triftigen grund kommen)
-und wo bitte soll man anfangen, nen fehler bei sich zu suchen, wenn einem alles so "lauwarm serviert" wird? 
-ich persönlich, (falls ich jetzt überhaupt soweit gehen darf, und das wort jetzt für meinen namensvetter ergreifen darf) würde nicht so recht wissen, wo ich mit dieser fehlersuche beginnen sollte, bzw würde mich als ein "abschreckendes beispiel" für die anderen betrachten, da einige sachen nicht so laufen, wie sie sollten, brauchen wir jemanden, der länger auffällt, und ein gutes beispiel dafür ist, dass es auch andere treffen kann, die bei weitem nicht so lange oder sonst was dabei sind.. so kommt es nämlich mir ein wenig vor.. -da braucht sich jetzt niemand betroffen fühlen, oder sich wegen etwas rechtfertigen.. das ist nur mein eindruck, dass der wutz nur deswegen seinen kopf herhalten hat müssen, um die anderen vor jeglichen weiteren "fehlbenehmen" abzuschrecken... ich hoffe, dass ich mich täusche..

----------


## Old Anonym

is das denn wirklich so schwer zu verstehen...

ich beziehe mich lediglich auf die aussage vom Tom (das muss doch echt ohne scheiss jeder depp kapieren).
Ich werd einen teufel tun und den komischen typ den ich nichmal kenne und noch nie gesehen hab schützen oder in frage stellen warum er gebannt wurde.
Find es nur lustig das der herr H grosse töne spruckt, von wegen "würd eigentlich nie jemand bannen"

das er das bei dem typ mit den anderen mods zusammen doch tat ist ja auch klar, denn ersichtlich aus einigen anderen posts hat der kerl alles und jeden beleidigt.

Ich tue nich unschuldig, ganz und gar nicht. weiss sehr wohl das ich einige (viele hier nerve)... was aber noch lange keinen ban berechtigt, denn auch mit solchen leuten muss man im forum wo sprüche wie " hier wird eigentlich nie jemand gebant es sei denn er macht ultra brutales.." leben. Wenn ich das falsch sehe, müssen hier dann noch ca 6000 andere gebannt werden. denn bitte wer entscheidet wer nervt und wer nich? wenn 6000 user den kerl toll finden und der super ratschläge gibt, aber die mods alle sagen " der nervt" und er dann gebannt wird.. hat son forum wenig sinn.

verstehst was ich mein. Klar bin ich kein unbeschriebenes blatt..hab sicher viele viele sinnlose und auch provokante antworten gegeben, aber eben NIE jemanden beleidigt ode rso richtig verbal angegriffen.
daher ist mir dieser ban schleierhaft. kommt mir halt so vor als wurd irgendein dappischer grund gesucht um mich halt endlich einmal loszuwerden, kams genau recht das ich den ehrenwerten herrn moderator mit stfu und opa ageredet hab.

wenn man grottiges benehmen hier zusammen zählt und ansammelt bis zu einem bestimmten punkt, gehören vor mir noch ne menge andere leute gebannt, welche sich verbal wohl kaum im zaume halten können. aber der ganze vergleichen scheiss is mia total banane.

will nur ne antwort drauf was ich denn jetz so schlimmes gemacht hab das dies zum rauswurf führt.

immerhin , müsst ihr verstehen , sind die beiden anderen gebannten (rotzi und der penner da) etwas, ich sage mal "wüster" aufgetreten. da hat man das niveau (für euch..ich fand rotzi lustig) im keller suchen müssen.
Die sind auf andere user los und haben diese nach stich und faden übers inet zusammengetreten. sowas will ich mir aber  nicht einfach ohne belege vorwerfen lassen.
aba drauf geschissen ^^

----------


## JackTheRipper

> mmerhin , müsst ihr verstehen , sind die beiden anderen gebannten (rotzi und der penner da)


rotzi war gabanned? hab i gar ned mitbekommen

----------


## Old Anonym

> warum war niemand dagegen das du gebannt wurdest?
> warum freuen sich viele darüber?


keine ahnung sag du es mir, oh allwissender meister?
Weil ich nicht in das bild passe? 
ich würd mich auch freuen wenn du gebannt wärst und weisst warum? du bringst mir hier überhaupt nix..siehste das ist doch ne vernünftige argumentation.

warum niemand dagegen war....nun das kann ich dir sagen, weil ich nunmal nicht sonderlich nützlich für das forum bin.
meine tips die ich gebe und ratschläge die ich anderen gebe, können andere genauso gut  erteilen...ob die jetz mehr oder minder ahnung davon haben. 

kommt einfach nur auf die betrachtung an. du siehst mein freund, du bist genauso nutzlos für das forum wie ich...
nur ich bin ein böser böser junge der schreckliche dinge getan hat, die ihm hier par tout nich erläutert werden wollen (was für mich immer mehr den anschein erweckt das es nix gibt)

wie soll ich mich bessern, schuldig fühlen..reue zeigen wenn ich nichtmal weiss worum es geht.
hast du mitleid mit ner katze , wenn du sie mit nem 40 tonner überfährst und das nichtmal merkst? ja? soso, dann bist du mir wahrlich einen schritt vorraus. aber das scheinen hier ja viele, die viel intelligenzer ...besser erzogen, niveauvoller und hilfstbereiter+nützerlicher sind.

naja egal, das ist wie gegen ne wand reden.
wann ist denn mein ban wieder aufgehoben,wurde ja wegen "schnatti" verlängert und so.

wollts ihr mich nich gleich für immer bannen, damit das grauen nie wieder ins forum zurück kehrt und von nun an alles besser wird.

wenn ich mal american history X zitieren darf: "hat sich durch das was du tust, dein leben positiv verändert"?

hat sich das forum positiv verändert? jetzt mal hand aufs herz und ohne scheiss...wen hab ich denn bitte  in den letzten monaten tierisch genervt? @ feuerlocke und kandidaten?

das ich früher nervig war , ist ma klar...aber in letzter zeit? nervig nur weil ihr es nich schafft mit nicht standardgemäßen meinungen fertig zu werden, so siehts aus.

----------


## mafa

ok, ich weiß jetzt nicht welche aktionen im endeffekt in kausalem zusammenhang mit deinem bann zu tun haben, hab in letzter zeit auch nix schlimmes gemerkt, daher steht es mir natürlich auch nicht zu mehr zu dem thema zu sagen.
ich hab aber auch mitbekommen das von dir auch in letzter zeit immer wieder was gelöscht wurde

das du in vergangenheit kein unbeschriebenes blatt bist weißt wie du sagst eh selber.
dass ich andere bann favoriten vor dir hätt sag ich auch offen.
trotzdem (abgesehen von den letztlichen gründen) seh doch bitte deinen bann als wink mit dem laternenpfahl und schau, das du wenn du wieder "endbannt" bist deinen stiel ein bisschen veränderst.
wenn du das schaffen würdest, würden sich viele (incl. mir) sehr freuen!

----------


## Old Anonym

Hör doch endlich auch rumzuspamen/heulen ist ja nicht auszuhalten.




> kommt mir halt so vor als wurd irgendein dappischer grund gesucht um mich halt endlich einmal loszuwerden, kams genau recht das ich den ehrenwerten herrn moderator mit stfu und opa ageredet hab.


wenns so war gehörst du eh weg weil das ein privates forum ist und die betreiber jeden banen können den sie wollen ohne angabe von gründen.

da dieses forum sehr gut läuft scheint es ja einigen zu gefallen und der mehrheit gefällt es sogar wenn du nicht da bist.

NIEMAND muss deinen ban rechtfertigen. Wenn die Mods denken das du störst gehörst du weg so einfach ist das, da muss man nicht dumm rumlabern und die sache ausdiskutieren mein froind. 

*Dieses forum ist privat!* 

Wenn das alles hier so schrecklich ist dann verpi** dich doch einfach und spamm hier nicht rum!

----------


## exkremento

> dass ich andere bann favoriten vor dir hätt sag ich auch offen.


nicht das der eindruck erweckt wird, ich würde mich angesprochen fühlen, was nichtmal ansatzweise der fall ist.. darf ich dennoch fragen, um wen es sich da handelt, wenn du schon soweit offen darüber redest? 
erzähl ma...

----------


## exkremento

> NIEMAND muss deinen ban rechtfertigen. Wenn die Mods denken das du störst gehörst du weg so einfach ist das, da muss man nicht dumm rumlabern und die sache ausdiskutieren mein froind.


wäre es dennoch nicht "human" genau das zu tun?
-und ausserdem.. wenn du schon meine länxt verflossene schreibweise fladerst, dann tu´s wenixtens angemeldet.. weil die ganzen anonymen meldungen sind echt schon lanxam sowas von für´n arsch..

----------


## Old Anonym

wieso denn mein sozial schwacher froind ? nervt dich etwa ausdruxweise ?

----------


## exkremento

es stellt sich vielmehr die frage, warum du mein mental vernachlässigter weggefährte noch immer nicht angemeldet bist.. das ist das was mich stört.. aber so wie´s scheint, hörst du mir nicht richtig zu, denn ansonsten hättest du schon deinen letzten kommentar unter deinem nick abgegeben, und nicht unter der schwulheit der anonymität.. leider.. find ich eigentlich schade... für dich versteht sich.. nicht das wir uns wieder falsch verstehen..

----------


## Tom

Finds schade das Noox net Online is sonst wär der ganze schwachsinn schon lange gelöscht .
Im übrigen werde ich gebannte User nicht mehr entbannen (das können andere machen wenn sie Lust haben) !!
Es gibt Leut die kapieren es und manche eben net !

----------


## Old Anonym

ich heul aber gerne 
sieh her..wieso gleich wieder so gereizt das man sich ausloggen muss.
wie kann man sich nur so gehen lassen und agressionen durch sowas aufbauen /koppschüttel/

dann ists eh alles klar 

ich weiss das das forum privat is....und jetzt?
Das Forum ist auch mit mir schön lol 
ohn man, was manche für probleme haben (ich hab derweilen nur eins, ratet welches )

wenn der noox will das ich für immer den rand halte braucht ers nur sagen, so einfach isses.

----------


## Old Anonym

Ich will ja nicht alles von dir auf die goldwaage legen, aber da ich doofer weise lunte gerochen habe, dass einige leute hier viel zu schräg drauf sind was aressionsanhäufung angeht muss ich dem doch einmal nachgehen.

dein gerade geschriebener Post lässt sich für mich im zusammenhang mit dem ersten von dir getätigtem in diesem thread , ich darf zitieren "Über eine Wiedereinstellung des Users kann nur der Betreiber dieses Forums entscheiden (Noox) ."
nicht ganz auf eine linie bringen, aber auch egal.

scheinbar bin ich wahrlich ein schlechter mensch, völlig ohne heilungschancen. schade eigentlich lol. Die frage hier ist eher, wer blind und engstirnig, vorallem uneinsichtig getrieben durch agressivität und frustration ist.

oder war das jetzt schon wieder ein grund für eine verlängerung des bans? bzw kann ich deinem satz entnehmen das ich also mehr shizophrene persönlichkeit nie wieder in den genuss kommen mit nek.wildewutz posten zu dürfen?

schade eigentlich, wenn es wirklich so enden soll.

----------


## noohm

ich hab jetz nicht alles gelesen und mag mich auch zu der sache nicht äußern aber du musst mir unbedingt erklären wieso du meinst der tom (im besten alter, nette frau und auch sonst ein feiner kerl) sei:




> Die frage hier ist eher, wer blind und engstirnig, vorallem uneinsichtig getrieben durch agressivität und frustration ist.


?

----------


## exkremento

hast du was gegen den tom, oder warum schiebst du diese aussage ausgerechnet ihm in die schuhe?
der verfasser des posts sagte doch, dass sich hierbei "die frage stelle wer.."

----------


## noohm

nix wirksames 

mhh dann hab ich das wohl falsch interpretiert und entschuldige mich hiermit.

----------


## exkremento

überhaupt kein problem.. sowas kann bei solch einem "heiklen" thema schon mal vorkommen

----------


## noohm

wen meint er aber dann ?

----------


## Old Anonym

Dagegen sag ich doch nix, das kommt wieder so rüber als wollte ich den guten man in irgendeiner Form angreiffen, bezüglich des alters. ist mir wirklich egal wie alt er ist.

aber ich finde sein verhalten, aus meiner verzerrten gepeinigten sicht der dinge, nunmal nicht gerade fair.

das einzige was er bis jetzt gepostet hat sind für mich, kaapp zusammen gefasst:

ich bin böse, ich bin naiv...ich wills nicht kapieren, der thread bringt nix, der thread ist scheisse, ich soll ruh geben.

das er gesehen an der menge der antworten hier immer "genervter" für mich eben agressiver wird, mag mir einfach nicht leinläuchten.

versteh einfach nicht, wo das problem liegt mir zu sagen was ich falsch gemacht habe, bzw wo ich much bessern soll.
Die aussage "du schreibt nur müll, du nervst" kann ich da nicht so ganz gebrauchen, denn ich möchte eigentlich weiterhin in diesem forum posten, wenn du verstehst.

viel mehr interessiere ich mich dafür, zu erfahren welche verbalen formen oder was auch immer meinen ban ausgelöst hat ich zügeln soll, worüber ich in meiner zwangspause nachdenken soll. weisst eh was ich mein?

kann mir nicht vorstellen, das ein kerl wie der Tom sich von etwas wie "opa" aus juxx und tollerei gesagt den abend verderben lässt.

mah

----------


## JackTheRipper

ich muss auch noch was sagen, dann geb ich a ruh: also, wenns schon so weit kommen sollt das ich gebanned werd, ob jetzt selbst verschuldet oder nicht, dann würd ich keines falls wieder zurück ins forum wollen. entweder man wird akzeptiert, oder man geht den anderen nur auf die nerven. und bevor ich anderen auf die nerven geh (nicht jetzt einer minderheit, sondern dem großteil), find ich mit sicherheit a bessere beschäftigung. is halt meine persönliche einstellung und auf keinen von hier herinnen bezogen. also niemand angesprochen fühlen bitte! nur hätt ich einen zu großen stolz, als das ich nochmal angekrochen kommen würd wenn ich schon mal gebanned wurde.

ich hoff für alle das sich des bald legt und mal wieder frieden einkehrt!

mfg

----------


## Old Anonym

das ist natürlich grad wieder das richtige...
ihh das gefällt mir nich, löschen wir den scheiss.



ohne scheiss mal, ist es da verwunderlich wenn ich agressiv und ausfallend werden würde, was ich nicht tue? ich versuche hier nur NORMAL ohne auf streit auszusein eine DISKUSSION über meinen ban zu führen. ohne scheiss jetz, was ist dein problem man? stirbt das forum jetz hierdran oder was? geht das niveau durch diesen thread, der ja ohne ende ausfallen und niveaulos ist , noch 10 mal mehr in den keller.
ich sehe das so, mein weiser freund.
sie haben ganz einfach ein, warum auch immer, persönliches problem mit mir....kann ich ihnen auch nicht verdenken. Ich finde hier auch einige auf anhieb sowas von zum kotzen. ich habe allerdings keine mittel diese leute aus de weg zu räumen, du schon. Und jetz komm nicht mit "alle waren dafür" 
wenn ein mod sagt, den bannen wir sagen eh alle andere die nicht gerade der beste freund oder der liebhaber von dem Vogel sind "ja warum nich - mir doch egal."

verstehst...ich möchte meine wirren verschwörungstheorien nur entkräftet haben, dass ich gut schlafen kann. aber alles was ich von euch bzw dir ach so kompetenten mod zu hören bekomme ist in meinen ohren.

"halt die fresse und verpiss dich"

u know...

----------


## exkremento

wo ist eigentlich der hannes die ganze zeit.. ist ja schon eine ewigkeit her, dass ich den da herinnen gesehen hätte.. bei gott hat dieser mann auch wichtigeres zu tun, als hier herumzuhängen die ganze zeit, aber irgendwie werde ich das gefühl nicht los, dass seine anwesenheit momentan, von grösster bedeutung wäre, um diese unannehmlichkeit vernünftig aus der welt schaffen zu können...

----------


## georg

@jacktheripper: Auch wenn wir öfters verschiedener Meinung sind, aber du würdest - so meine Einschätzung - auf PM´s sicher "entspannt" reagieren, und falls eine "verwarnung" kommen sollte dich auch sicher zusammenreißt, weil du selber erkennst wann du übertreibst, zumindest wenn es dir aufgezeigt wird.  Also bin ich mir (mittlerweile) sicher, daß es bei dir nie zu einem Ban kommen wird. Und selbst wenn, nach einer Stunde abkühlen und drüber schlafen schaut die Welt wieder anders aus. 

Wegen Ban rotzi: Er ist eigentlich immer noch gebant soweit ich weiß. Der User rotzkotz würde hinausgeworfen, aber rotzi alias exkrementenrotzi hat sich halt zusammengerissen und ist wieder da. Anscheinend mag er uns.

----------


## Old Anonym

so werter georg, jetzt machst du mich aber auch heiss auf deine einschätzung?

meinst du , dass ich auf pms und warnungen nur wüste beschimpfungen und morddrohungen kommen lassen würde?

----------


## JackTheRipper

> aber du würdest - so meine Einschätzung - auf PM´s sicher "entspannt" reagieren, und falls eine "verwarnung" kommen sollte dich auch sicher zusammenreißt, weil du selber erkennst wann du übertreibst, zumindest wenn es dir aufgezeigt wird.


jepp, das stimmt.




> Und selbst wenn, nach einer Stunde abkühlen und drüber schlafen schaut die Welt wieder anders aus.


kommt drauf an wie drastisch die situation ist. wenn ich mich so fühle das mich keiner im forum will, dann würd ich gar nimma hier sein wollen. des wär ja sonst fast so wie "a freundschaft aufzwingen" 




> Wegen Ban rotzi: Er ist eigentlich immer noch gebant soweit ich weiß. Der User rotzkotz würde hinausgeworfen, aber rotzi alias exkrementenrotzi hat sich halt zusammengerissen und ist wieder da. Anscheinend mag er uns.


da rotzi is eigentlich eh a gutmütiger. nur manchmal eck ich halt zamm mit ihm (wobei des meinerseits zumindest eher auf einer spassigen ebene geschieht). aba sonst wärs ja auch fad. man muss halt wissen wenn es gnug is.

----------


## incredibledave

ich hab mir jetz den ganzen quark durchgelesen, hab mir also meinen kommentar verdient 

der nek.wutz is mir bisher als nervensäge aufgefallen. net schlimm, aber nervig. aber nach den anonymen kommentaren hier, halte ich den raussschmiss für die richtige entscheidung.

schwer angetan bin ich vom exkrementiwutzi. bist ne schwere bereicherung fürs forum  

und ich muß feuerlocke zustimmen: mir würden etliche leute zum rauskicken einfallen...  


@mods: macht weiter so! ich möcht den job net machen, aber ihr macht das durch die bank weg hervorragend. nich umsonst mein lieblingsforum hier (und wohl das von vielen anderen auch)

----------


## noox

Sorry, dass ich in letzter Zeit so wenig anwesend war. Ist leider extrem stressig in der Firma im Dezember gewesen und wird im Jänner nicht soviel besser sein. Weihnachten und Silverster war kurz abschalten bzw. Feiern angesagt und letztes Wochenende mal g'scheit Skifahren 

Ich werde mir nächstes WE mal wieder hier a bissl einlesen. Über ein paar Usern habe ich immer wieder Beschwerden gelesen. Insofern müssen wir bei zu ofter Wiederholung Missachtung von Warnungen auch mal Taten folgen lassen, sonst passiert nix. 

Allerdings hoffe ich, dass es genügt, wenn wir Bans nur temporär aussprechen und die User vernünftiger aufführen.

Ich geben ja zu, dass wir sicher nicht 100% gerecht sein können, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass hier keiner unschuldig gebannt wird. Genauso wird keiner, der sich wie ein vernünftiger Mensch aufführt gebannt. Und wenn sich User an der Grenze bewegen, müssen sie damit rechnen, dass sie auch gebannt werden. Auch wenn's nicht immer 100% gerecht ist. Wir müssen das aber tun, damit wir hier die Usermenge halbwegs im Griff behalten können.

Danke,
Hannes

----------


## Old Anonym

> Wir müssen das aber tun


0 problemo, ich helf doch gerne 

nur blöderweise wird das ein langer temporärer ban lol.
tom wird mich nich freischalten und die anderen mods werden sich sicher nicht die finger danach reissen 
mhhh.

----------


## Tyrolens

Sicher geht radlfahren. Und die ärgsten Streitereien fanden bis jetzt immer im Frühjahr statt. Hormonstau halt, oder so...

----------


## storma

Supa jetzt hob i eus glöschtHob ma docht ist besser i häut mein Mund

----------


## Old Anonym

oiso timeban

tom entbannt mich nich, sonst keina 
timeban 4 ever (=

alles eine sache der definition.
nagut habt ihr mich halt los ihr humorlosen -ich darf nur normal sein- menschen

----------


## noox

Ich möchte an allen Usern appellieren: 

1. Wenn Threads oder Teile von Threads gelöscht werden, in denen es nicht MTB & co direkt geht, dann sollt ihr das einfach so hinnehmen! Gerade die Diskussionen darüber, warum ein Thread gelöscht wurde, führte sehr oft zu Streitereien. Sollten Mods zu oft unnötig Threads löschen, so sehe ich das eh und wir besprechen das dann intern

2. Wenn mehrere Mods übereinbekommen sind, dass ein User mal temporär gebannt werden soll, dann sollen das alle User hinnehmen und sich auch mal selber an der Nase nehmen und zusammenreißen. Und selbst wenn es nicht 100% gerecht gewesen ist - nach ca. einer Woche ist es eh wieder vorbei!  Und wie ich schon mal gesagt habe. Ein User, der sich halbwegs gesittet aufführt wird niemals gebannt. 

Diese endlosen Diskussionen darüber, warum was gelöscht wurde, warum wer gebannt wurde, bringen nix. 

Wenn wir so nicht weiterkommen, müssen wir zumindest mal das anonyme Posten abschalten und restriktivere Bans aussprechen.

----------


## noox

Ich habe an Nek.WildeWutz ein Mail geschrieben:

Hallo,

du bist ja am Forum gebannt worden. Ich selbst habe deine Posts die letzten Wochen nicht mitverfolgt. Da aber keiner der Moderatoren etwas gegen den Ban einzuwenden hatte und mehrere einen dauerhaften Ban befürworten, ist der Ban sicher nicht grundlos erfolgt.

Mir geht es nicht darum was war. Diese Angelegenheit ist für mich abgehakt. Mir geht's darum was sein wird. Wenn du willst, werde ich dich in ein bis zwei Wochen wieder unbannen. Du stehst dann aber unter besonderer Beobachtung. Also bitte reiß dich zusammen! Man muss nicht zu jedem und allem seinen (leider oft sehr sinnlosen oder sogar beleidigenden) Senf abgeben. 

In der Zwischenzeit habe ich in einigen Foren das anonyme Posten deaktiviert. Anmelden eines registrierten Users ist nur mehr mit gültiger E-Mail-Adresse möglich.

Wenn du also weiterhin Teil der Downhill-Board-Community sein willst, appelliere ich an dich, dich zusammenzureißen, dich etwas zurückzuhalten sodass du nicht mehr zu den Problemusern gehörst, die die Mods am meisten beschäftigen.

Danke,
Hannes aka nòóx

----------


## Old Anonym

entbann mich halt wann du willst, wann du denkst das es richtig ist und wann ich drüber nachgedacht hab was ich für böse sachen getan hab.

unter beobachtung? schön von miraus, ich hab mir nix zuschulden kommen lassen, ich hab nicht gespamt und nicht beleidigt...also soll mir das nur recht sein.

----------


## georg

Möchte nur mal kurz darauf hinweisen, daß hier niemand unbegründet gebant wird.
Wen jemand einen Ban bekommt, dann sollte er/sie sich überlegen wieso.
Wenn er/sie selbst bei anstrengenden Nachdenken nicht dahinter kommt, dann gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten:
1) Das Forum nicht mehr besuchen
2) Weit weg vom Forum bleiben

Nur mal zum nachdenken: Während hier lange drüber nachgedacht und diskutiert wird, ob Ban oder nicht, ob Löschen oder nicht, und sich die Mods weiter beschimpfen lassen und weiter brav ihre Zeit opfern um das Forum vom Müll aufräumen, wird woanders gebant, wenn ein User einen Thread mal ein wenig pusht, oder eine Trollmeldung abgibt oder sonstwas. Kommentarlos, sofort und OHNE Entsperrung.

-> Thread pushen: "Was ist, krieg ich keine Antwort??" -> Ban
-> Troll ->  wiki Internet Troll -> Ban

Also von mir aus können die paar User die jetzt gebant sind das Forum für immer in Ruhe lassen. Und wenn weiters anonymer Müll kommt bin ich dafür auch das anonyme Posten komplett zu sperren und nicht nur in ein paar Foren.

----------


## JackTheRipper

> 1) Das Forum nicht mehr besuchen
> 2) Weit weg vom Forum bleiben


ich seh da grad keinen unterschied  




> wird woanders gebant, wenn ein User einen Thread mal ein wenig pusht, oder eine Trollmeldung abgibt oder sonstwas. Kommentarlos, sofort und OHNE Entsperrung.


des kanns aber auch ned sein   weil des empfinden für "störende" posts immer individuell sein wird. sicher sind die mods da um den standard zu setzen, allerdings find ich das erwähnte durchgreifen viel zu übertrieben. man kann immer mal einen schlechten tag haben und die falschen tasten erwischen. wenn leute wirklich ständig mit anderen usern "anecken" und nur "unproduktiv" sind, dann find ich es auch ok ihnen mal eine gedenkpause zu geben. aber es muss ja ned gleich für immer sein. wie man es schon oft beobachten konnte, ändern sich forumsuser auch manchmal.
meine meinung ist: durchgreifen: ja
totale sperre: nur wenn unbedingt nötig

hoffe aber für alle dass es nicht mehr so weit kommen muss.

ach ja, noch was, ich hab übrigens keine lange liste mit usern die ich banen würd

----------


## georg

> ich seh da grad keinen unterschied


Eben. 




> des kanns aber auch ned sein


Ist auch ned mein "Ideal" aber ich wollts nur mal als Beispiel hinstellen, falls jemand, was ich ja natürlich nie glauben würde,  zum jammern anfangen sollte wie er/sie nicht schlecht behandelt wird. und als Beispiel dafür wie "Sanft" es hier zugeht, weil den Mods hier ja schon diktatorisches, willkürliches und was weiß ich noch für ein Verhalten nachgesagt wurde.

----------


## JackTheRipper

ach so   dann hab ichs falsch verstanden

----------


## noox

ich sehe es so:

- ein user hat mal einen "schlechten Tag" (wie du sagst) und tut etwas, was unter Umständen zu einem Ban führen könnte
- User wird ermahnt, Situation spitzt sich zu
- User wird gebannt - temporär
- User wird nach einiger Zeit wieder unbanned

Selbst wenn der Ban nicht 100% gerecht ist, soll die Sache nach ein bis zwei Wochen gegessen sein. 

Wenn ich aber dann Lese:



> unter beobachtung? schön von miraus, ich hab mir nix zuschulden kommen lassen, ich hab nicht gespamt und nicht beleidigt...also soll mir das nur recht sein.


dann tue ich mir extrem schwer, Nek.W wieder unzubannen! 

Nochmals: Kein User, der sich halbwegs normal aufführt wurde jemals oder wird jemals gebannt. Und falls doch und sich das Ganze als Missverständnis auflöst, wird der User sicher unmittelbar wieder ungebannt.

User, die sich aber ständig an der Grenze bewegen (z.B. auch weil sie für viele andere User einfach immer nervig sind), dann müssen sie damit rechnen, dass sie gebannt werden.

Ich hab mir schon überlegt, eine Art Vorwarnsystem zu machen. D.h. dass wir Admins & Mods von Zeit zu Zeit eine Liste der User erstellen, die sich immer wieder an der Grenze bewegen. Diesen kann ich dann per PM/Mail mitteilen, dass sie dieses oder jenes unterlassen sollen, da sie sonst einen Ban riskieren. Aber das Ganze ist halt aufwändig.

----------


## JackTheRipper

> Ich hab mir schon überlegt, eine Art Vorwarnsystem zu machen. D.h. dass wir Admins & Mods von Zeit zu Zeit eine Liste der User erstellen, die sich immer wieder an der Grenze bewegen. Diesen kann ich dann per PM/Mail mitteilen, dass sie dieses oder jenes unterlassen sollen, da sie sonst einen Ban riskieren. Aber das Ganze ist halt aufwändig.


auch wenn das ganze  *aufwändig*   ist, find ich es aber eine sehr gute idee! so würde ein ban nie vollkommen unerwartet eintreffen und es gäbe sicher weniger diskussionen und richtigstellungsversuche seitens der betroffenen. das ganze wär dann transparenter und absolut eindeutig. und die auf der "abschussliste" hätten noch eine change sich am riemen zu reissen. 

mfg

----------


## Dirty Rider

Ich bin für blinkende Alarmlämpchen neben dem Usernamen

grün = alles OK
gelb = auffällig
orange = vorgestraft
rot = wird bestraft

oder so ähnlich

----------


## noox

Im ersten Schritt würde ich es sicher nicht öffentlich machen. Öffentlichen Pranger brauchen wir (hoffentlich) nicht.

----------


## JackTheRipper

find auch das es anonym bleiben sollt. aba ihr macht das schon irgendwie

----------


## Old Anonym

wenn man jemandem nicht sagt was er falsch macht, kann er nicht wissen was er falsch macht.

ich weiss ja das ich früher viel gespamt habe, aber das hat sich im letzten 1/4 extrem geändert, kaum posts..hab mich aus dem meisten rausgehalten. ich hab es auch nicht nötig leute anzugreifen und fett zu beleidigen.

wenn ihr halt meint das ich keine chance mehr verdiente, dann isses halt so. ich hab mich hier  in dem thread versucht normal und anständig zu rechtfertigen, was absolut nicht geklappt hat. ich stosse vor ne wand von vorurteilen und für mich nicht nachziehbare falsche meinungsbildung.

schreibe ich denn (jetz mal auch nur auf den thread hier bezogen) so unhöflig, beleidigend, nervend und niveaulos? 

wenn das der fall ist, dann lasst mich gebannt, denn dann kann ich wirklich nichts dran ändern.

----------


## noox

Ich werde dich jetzt wieder unbannen. Und mir die Sache soweit möglich persönlich beobachten.

----------


## Old Anonym

Du wirst gleich zurück zur Login-Seite geleitet.

mehr kommt da nicht 
Mach dir wegen mir kein stress, ich versichere dir das du dich nicht um mich kümmern musst

----------


## noox

mhm... vielleicht hat das Forum einen Fehler beim Anzeigen der gebannten User, wenn sie a bissl Unnormal (mit Punkt?) heißen.

Was hast denn für eine IP? Die, die du auch anonym benutzt (84.x.y.116)?

----------


## Old Anonym

84.171.186.37 jetzige ip

----------


## noox

wenn du dich jetzt nicht einloggen kannst, liegts nicht an einem Ban, sondern an irgendwas anderem. Ev. Cookies löschen (siehe FAQs). Falls das Passwort falsch ist, dann ein neues anfordern.

----------


## Old Anonym

mhh geht nich  
weder ie noch moz und cookies sind auch weg.

naja wenn sogar eine höhere macht will das ich hier weg bleib :P

----------


## BATMAN

Hahaaa, jetzt wurdest nach dem Geflenne entsperrt und kannst Dich nich einlogn
Wie schlecht die Welt doch ist

----------


## Old Anonym

Sagt dir Schopenhauer was?
Dann proll hier nicht so rum, zeig mal mitleid

----------


## BATMAN

Fühlst Dich jetzt als ein unverstandener Hegel oder was  

Sehs ein, das Internet wehrt sich gegen Dich

----------


## Old Anonym

oida! schluss jetz
kennst du keine grenzen, willst du das ich weine?!!!

-gemeine welt-

----------


## BATMAN

ne, das Geheule hier im Thread war mehr als genug  

aber nochmal ein bissl draufhaun is immer gut   

Du brauchst so was wie im Anhang. Dann klappts auch mit dem Internet

----------


## Old Anonym

höhööö.
der scheiss ist ja nichtmal n fake 
aber mit dem internet ist soweit alles in ordnung, danke trotzdem für den sicherlich brüderlich gut gemeinten rat.

naja ich werd mal schauen, so dringend ists mir nicht an den account zu kommen - anonym beleidigen *haha :->* macht doch sowieso viel mehr spass. LO-L

----------


## noox

hast dir die faqs durchgelesen?bekommst du eine Fehlermeldung?

----------


## Old Anonym

na nur das ich zurück zum login geleitet werde.
die faqs kann ich doch in und auswendig, bin ein anständiger forumsbesucher, als solcher sollte man die immer - zusammen mit den regeln - lesen.

ich weiss echt nicht woran es liegt, ich werd next week eh rechner plätten, danach gehts evt und wenn nicht -
kannst dich damit beschäftigen
oda lässt es bleiben  ich will keine zeit sinnlos verschwenden ^^

----------


## noox

setz mal deinen rechner neu auf.
sonst mailst mir username und passwort. Ich teste dann den login. Gegebenenfalls kann ich das Passwort ändern.

Du kannst dir dein Passwort ja dann wieder umsetzen.

----------


## Old Anonym

soso

also das hat alles nichts gebracht, kommt immer das gleiche :

you will be blabla log in screen.

----------

